# Rummage Sales



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, it's officially rummage sale season. There is one this weekend and one next weekend that I will be going to. These are the good ones....fill a garbage bag for a BUCK! Yup, that's right, just one dollar. So, if anyone needs anything such as clothing for props, set decorations, etc, let me know and if I can find it, I'll pick it up for you. Nothing that will cost me 200 dollars to ship to you of course, after all, I'm not rich! Send me anything you may need and I'll see what I can do. The first one is tomorrow, sorry for the short notice.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

If you see any curtain sheers, Vlad and I could use some for a project he has planned.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If you can stuff full sized skeletons into a bag for a buck, let me know!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks trish. A few old bed sheets would help. The old cotton ones if you can. Color doesnt matter. Maybe not flowers. If I remember right they are like the ones the hospital uses, but whatever you find.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I dont know how I missed this thread but maybe next weekend you can look for me. Looking for overalls, plaid shirts, grandma dresses. I was thinking if we are building bodys for these wigheads we are going to need clothes. I've been looking myself but yard sales up here are getting a late start...even Curby's is kinda slim pickins.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I just came back from the rummage sale and because it started at the same time I'm supposed to be at work, I didn't really have alot of time to shop. I wish they did these things on Saturday, but there is another one tomorrow so I can look some more. Anyway....this is what I got in the 10 minutes I was in there. I got for Turtle a pair of black mens shoes, brown mens shoes, mens white dress shirt, some curtains, a picture frame and some sheets. For Pyro a black mens suit and white dress shirt. For BoneDancer some sheets. For BlackCat and Vlad some sheer curtains. And for myself.......5 awesome bottles for potions, 5 mens suits, 4 mens dress shirts, a few dolls to desecrate, and a shiatsu (?) massager. Grand total for everything....ONE DOLLAR!!!!! WOOOHOOOOOO I wish I had more time to really shop around because there was tons of stuff this year. They have another one in October so I'll see what I can find then. in the meantime, it's off to the last of the big sales tomorrow. I'll have more time to shop then and will try to get the rest of the stuff you nice people have asked for. Wish me luck!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

trishaanne said:


> And for myself.......5 awesome bottles for potions!


Hey if ya need jars or other bottles let me know and I'll bring to the next meeting. Nevermind. I'll bring them anyways. When I was putting out my potions this year I had alot that I did not use or could not fit.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

oh I love those! My town is having a town wide garage sale on the 16 and 17 of may. It will be awesome! The churches around here also have rummage sales at least twice a year. I've gotten sooooo many cool things that i can use at both of these type of things!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Noah, don't worry about the bottles. I've just been picking them up for some reason but we never really use them in the haunt since it's outside with 60 MPH wind gusts. I'm just greabbing a few that catch my eye to decorate the inside of the house with this year, since there may be a few haunters spending the night after the party and that means the house has got to be haunted up a bit! Actually, a bunch of drunken haunters laying around is kind of scarey....hehehe


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks a lot Trish, this is really above and behond the call of duty.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Just give me what you have for people at the next make and take, and I'll ship it out.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks again Pattie, you ROCK!!


----------

